# Fin Rot?



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

I finished treating for Ich a few days ago and now I'm noticing that some of my fish have little damage on their dorsal fins and tails, I don't know if it is fin rot or just other fish bites. For example, the Venustus (dominant male) has a very small piece of tail missing, as if another fish bit his tail. Last night, I noticed that two other fish have a little damage on their fins.

I don't know if it's just me that I'm obsessed or if this is something that I should be worried about. Will post pictures later so you guys can see.

I read somewhere that temperature changes can lead to damaged fins and I had to change the temperature for the Ich treatment so IDK if that might have something to do with this.

In the case that this is fin rot, how fast should the damage progress?

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate <10 PPM


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

sounds like agression, but before you put it down to that, check for fuzziness on the fins.

Fin rot progresses rather quickly. A picture might help as well


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

Treat with Melafix. The stuff works great...fast too.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

No signs of fuzziness or fungus, water is crystal clear. Here are a few shots, sorry for the quality.




































































































I think it's just aggression, but just making sure.

Thanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can treat with Melafix or just keep up on the water changes. As long as the water is clean, they'll heal on their own.
Check for aggression after lights out, sounds silly but try to not let them know you're there watching.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

they're beautiful...


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! So, you guys think it's most likely aggression than anything else?


----------



## akky1987 (May 25, 2011)

Id agree with regular water changes or treat with melafix. *** seen this before and *** always treated like fin rot. its as if the colour slowly drains from the tail and the tail is left almost see through or a white haze colour, normally only 5 mm at most. so Never seen it any worse than what you have showed us, normally with my partners guppies, this happen right before the tail does start to disintegrate but its like the flesh between the like rays in the tail desintegrate first. And as your pics show and IME there hasnt been nip out of the tail for this to happen, very unusual and your the first person to report such things *** come across.

Anyways looks like you have caught whatever it is in time, good luck.

Regards Lee

Oh and yes id put it down to stress through aggression, mainly martinnes female guppies through pure harassment, so stress would be my main cause.


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Lee. I was reading about Melafix and I will try it, because it says that it doesn't affect the biological filtration and it's not only for fin rot, but also for fin damage, so it won't hurt in the case that my fish don't have fin rot, but just plain old damage. according to API's Website, Melafix is all-natural.


----------



## akky1987 (May 25, 2011)

go for it!


----------

